# Is 300 watt inverter too large for 12volt socket



## jean15 (Oct 16, 2014)

Need a bigger inverter, would a 300watt inverter run on a leisure battery 12volt socket. Scared it may over heat.


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I've used this 1000W inverter plugged into the 12V socket in my van without any problems.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00ALRS1AS?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am interested in the answers too, but I would like to supplement the question with @Does it depend on what power is being drawn from the inverter?' since an inverter running without load presumably takes little current - or am I wrong?

Geoff


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a very good question, nicholsong. I've only used my 1000W inverter with low wattage devices such as an electric fan. Very handy when parked up on a service area on a very hot day!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How did you get the huge cables from the inverter to fit in a cigar lighter plug :?: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mfrancer said:


> That's a very good question, nicholsong. I've only used my 1000W inverter with low wattage devices such as an electric fan. Very handy when parked up on a service area on a very hot day!


That seems like a bit of an overkill if I may say so.

I have recently bought 2X 12v fans to use of lighter sockets - £9 each, so a bit cheaper than a 1000w inverter :wink: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

I notice that in the product description on the Amazon website it is stated:

"To prevent damage to the inverter and connected equipment, the MRI10013 will shut down automatically if an Current Overload, Short Circuit , Voltage Protection, Over Temperature is detected at the inverter outlets. The red Indicator LED will be "on" status to alert you that an overload has occurred.

the inverter is attached to one or several batteries, which serve as your power source. An extension cord can be used for devices that are located farther away. *The highest output power connected with cigarette lighter must be loaded under 300 W.
The Power Inverter isn't suitable for use in the car, suitable for outdoor use*"

The instructions that came with the inverter do not mention this restriction.

"Overkill"?...........perhaps, but handy to have if an A/C source is ever needed while not on hook-up. I have tried 12V fans without success.


----------



## mfrancer (Sep 27, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> How did you get the huge cables from the inverter to fit in a cigar lighter plug :?:
> 
> tony


The inverter comes with a cable with crocodile clips, and another cable with a cigar-lighter type plug.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

100w inverter for a tenner job done


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

300W output assuming 90% efficiency = 335W input power in round numbers.

At 12.5V input voltage that will be 27 Amps in round numbers at full output.

No cigar lighterr sockets will carry that load.

At 150W output it will be 167W input = 13.3 Amps just about possible in a car socket, but it all depends on wiring size and fusing.

The quiescent current is usually around 1A or so.

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

mfrancer said:


> That's a very good question, nicholsong. I've only used my 1000W inverter with low wattage devices such as an electric fan. Very handy when parked up on a service area on a very hot day!


I agree with Geoff (nicholsong) about the Fan. My 12 volt cooling Fan is around 6" diameter and runs at less than 1 amp.

I have a 150 watt inverter that plugs in to my 12 volt Din sockets, mainly for light use or the Sky digibox. I personally would not use a 300 watt inverter from a socket, I would wire it direct from the batteries with a heavier cable, a fuse and a switch.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Inverter to run a small domestic freezer*

I have a small mains powered freezer that we use when parked up and on EHU. (great for storing supermarket ice cream and lollies etc when in Spain)

I'd like to be able to run it while we are travelling using an inverter connected to the leisure batteries, which are in the garage floor.

The freezer sits in the garage so short cables involved.

The freezer is rated at 85watts but of course there's a big surge at initial switch on (this trips my 300w inverter...)

Does the panel think the 1000w inverter linked in mfrancers post would do the job?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I like Peter's phrase 'the quiescent current'. I do not know if that is the industry wide technical description, but it works for me to describe the current used, mosly in heat loss, while the inverter is doing sweet FA in servicing a load.

Come to think of it how many of us have several chargers for phones, computers etc which are fully charged but where the chargers are using 'quiescent current' 24 hours a day?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

For the trailer (which we still have) we have a 550W and a 150W modified sine wave inverter, so for tiddly things we'd use the smaller one, just using the larger one for heavier loads.

For the Mercedes we have a 1500W pure sine wave inverter which will run the 800W microwave if necessary, most of the small things are now fitted with 12V chargers.

'Quiescent Current' actually goes back to radio valve days, Geoff, which is when I was at Mullards, just at the change-over to mainstream use of semiconductors.

Peter


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Lister diesel is spot on with the calcs.

I have 3 x Ring inverters.

1x 150w which can be used from a correctly wired & fused socket used normally for low wattage charging.

I have A Ring 300w which has the 2 leads
Ring state under the 150w usage then the 12v socket as above then >150w it's directly clipped to battery. This is really only a spare for me which was "acquired" at a knock down from a friend.

I have a 2000w permanently wired to the engine battery for the wife's hairdryer more or less exactly installed as per this:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html

Just damned if I will use a generator.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Inverter to run a small domestic freezer*



HarleyDave said:


> Does the panel think the 1000w inverter linked in mfrancers post would do the job?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


That would be fine.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did you get on with Arthur ??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I like being quiescent, my preferred state in life :!: :lol: 

Spot on though, quiescent current is that which is being taken when there is no output load on a circuit.

And, yes, all those little charger gadgets, TVs, DVDs, diddly boxes & etc ARE consuming current even when you think they are switched off or in standby.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How did you get on with Arthur ??


Eh?? :?

Cheers

Dave

Edit - as soon as I posted, the penny dropped.

I'll leave it - to see if everyone else gets it too.

D


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I seem to remember that it was 'Captain Mullard' who founded the company, Arthur wasn't around.

All taken over by Philips in 1927 anyway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullard

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I seem to remember that it was 'Captain Mullard' who founded the company, Arthur wasn't around.
> 
> All taken over by Philips in 1927 anyway.
> 
> ...


You're just no fun anymore


----------

